# Trailer tire pressure



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

A Rough estimate because tires differ is to look at Max Pressure listed on the Tire and subtract 10%, ie 85lb. rating put 76lbs in tire.

.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> .
> 
> A Rough estimate because tires differ is to look at Max Pressure listed on the Tire and subtract 10%, ie 85lb. rating put 76lbs in tire.
> 
> .


I guess that's where I'm confused. There's a lot of things on the side of the tire and I'm not sure which one is the pressure. Is there a how to for reading tires?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

It should be somewhere near the outside seam. You'll see a lot of words, then 'maximum XX PSI'. That's your max tire pressure.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.










The line that shows Max load at xxx psi Cold


.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Thank you!

So to be sure I understand.. The picture says 110, so for that tire you would take 10% off and fill to 99?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Correct. 

I've never owned any tire that are 110 max PSI, though. Mine have always been 35 or 41 max PSI.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

DancingArabian said:


> Thank you!
> 
> So to be sure I understand.. The picture says 110, so for that tire you would take 10% off and fill to 99?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That was a sample picture only

Whatever your Actual tires Says take off 10%

Some tires are 35lb., some 45lbs, some 65lbs., some 85lbs, etc. The pic was reference only to show where it may be listed on Your tire

.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Gotcha  I just used the numbers in the picture to make sure I got it.

Thank you both. I'm going to be hauling it to the gas station later today and see where I stand.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

You need to buy a tire guage so you can check the pressure at home. It needs to be part of your basic tool kit for the truck and trailer. Any auto supply store will have them. Or WalMart, Target, etc.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Dustbunny said:


> You need to buy a tire guage so you can check the pressure at home. It needs to be part of your basic tool kit for the truck and trailer. Any auto supply store will have them. Or WalMart, Target, etc.


Good point. I was just assuming the tires would be low since I haven't used the trailer in a few months.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I got a compressor to do my tire on my truck and trailer I found that some gas stations air dose not go up high enough my trailer tires are 85 psi it also make it easier to do


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

^^^ : ) Yep...checking those tires is a good idea first trip out. These days most gas places have the air station off to the side someplace. Not bad for a car but a truck and trailer? What a pain.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Just make sure you take your tire pressure cold (not run down the road/not sitting in the hot sun in late afternoon, etc). Reason is, as the air in your tire heats up, air pressure increases quite a bit (just ask any race car driver!). Anyway, get to much air in there and the darn thing can go boom. That's why the suggestion of max minus 10%.

Oh yeah, I second buying a tire gauge then toss it in your glove box so it's always on hand.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

hit an auto section and buy your own compressor that plugs into an auto cig lighter, They are slow to air up a tire but they do work. Gas stations nowadays rarely have air you can actually get to with a trailer.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Just an update.

I rummaged in my truck and did find a tire gauge that I had stashes in my truck box. I took the trailer tire pressure cold and sure enough they were low. 

I'm now concerned about my tires. A few of you on here have mentioned that gas stations won't usually be able to inflate the tires to the proper pressure. My trailer tire pressure was well within car range (in the 50's). Could I have the wrong tires on the trailer? The trailer came with the tires and all I remember at the moment is that they are Goodyear steelbelt radials. There was a model but I don't recall.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Some Trailer Manufactures put Car Tires on Trailers, some use Truck Tires, some use Trailer Tires.

It is all about the design and load ratings the Trailer Manufacture used when deciding how to manufacture the Trailer.

If it was originally designed with car tires you are fine, when you need new tires, I would opt for a higher load rating generally associated with truck or trailer tires, they would last longer.

.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

all that info is written right on the side of the tire. should say if it is trailer, Or will have a P (passenger car or LT (light truck) in front of the size.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I will check them again tonight when I'm back at the farm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I second buying a portable air compressor. I keep one in my truck at all times. I check my tire pressure on the truck every week and on the trailer once a month.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Your trailers vin/ info tag should have the weight rating stamped on it. Example gvwr 12000. That's what mines rated for. So if you have a dual axle trailer, four tires, then each tire should be rated at 3000lbs at Max inflation. The tire ratings are on the tire.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

On the subject of trailer tires, I suggest a heavy tire like a load range E or higher. That'd be a 10 ply and take about 80 psi. 

I believe ratings go like this:

A----2 ply
B----4 ply
C----6 ply
D----8 ply
E----10 ply

Even if you're not hauling super-heavy loads, I'd use as heavy duty as I could get. Myself, id rather have a set of used 10 plys than new light tires. I know people who haul a lot that use 16 plys.


----------

